# Dog dies in heated cage dryer



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Horrific fate of Trudie the cocker spaniel who burned to death in 'drying' cage at dog groomers | Mail Online

I just had to share this. (Do be aware there are some pretty graphic images.) To all groomers out there: these things are dangerous and can easily be fatal. If you make use of them, please stop!! Pet owners, make sure your groomer doesn't use them. Most responsible ones don't, but better safe than sorry.

Be aware that not all cage dryers are heated....most just blow room temperature air and are not dangerous when used properly.(shouldn't be used on brachy breeds or for prolonged periods of time.) just thought I'd clarify.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That's horrible, just horrible ):

My new salon that I work at doesn't even have ANY sort of kennel dryers, ALL dogs get hand dried!


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh, how sad. That poor dog! 

I can't believe she's still using the "contraption"! And how could it get so hot? Burns like that aren't from overheating the air alone, the surface of the cage must've gotten hot. That's a very dangerous home-made thing she's got there. I wish there were certification or licensing required to be a groomer, with hopes that it would weed out such reckless ones! This sort of thing should never happen. : /

Many years ago I had a dog overheat in my care in a heated cage dryer. Terrifying for both of us. Fortunately he was okay within a few minutes of me finding him in that state. The dog had no burns - but was HOT and panting like the devil. A dog would have to be in a virtual oven to get burnt. I think that lady should spend just 15 minutes in that heat trap and see if she cares that they're "a popular method of drying". (What the he!! kind of defense is that anyway??)


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a home made drier - from the pictures, a hair drier attached to a crate with a tarpauline thrown over it. Lunacy...


----------



## dallydoodle (Apr 3, 2012)

I recently read this article about a similar case 

Shih tzu puppy 'baked to death' at dog grooming parlour | Mail Online

It's so sad that this happens and that there are not enough regulations to prevent it


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

This makes me sick. That poor dog. I don't understand why anyone would just put a dog in a cage like that. That poor helpless thing. I feel so bad for that lady. To entrust someone with her precious baby and this happens.

I just opened up my own salon but at the place I worked at before I left they have a drying cage that has a heating element. I have stated to management several times that the heat should not be used. It's dangerous. Luckily me and my best friend, who was the grooming manager, never used the heat and I didn't have to worry about it. But then they hired a new groomer. We explained to her that the drying cage has a heating element, but to please turn it to "air", which blows out room temperature air, when using it. Well I come in one day on my day off and she has a pug, a PUG!!! In the cage with the heat on! I flipped out. Told management that something had to be done. They did nothing. That groomer moved out of state not too long later. My best friend manager left the salon and the new girl they hired has used it too. She checks on the dogs and puts the timer on, but still. I just feel like it's an accident waiting to happen. And still no one would listen to me about it. That is another reason why I had to leave and open up my own salon. I don't want anything to do with unsafe grooming practices and negligent people!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 31, 2011)

Horrible !!! Inexcusable !!! 

I don't leave Rain with _anyone_ outside my own home. Even at the Vets, unless it's absolutely necessary, she stays under my constant observation. If the Vet assistant asks to take the dog back to have blood drawn, I either ask to go back with her or ask to have it done in the exam room where I can be present. I have never left her with a groomer, and would never do so unless I knew that groomer _very_ well (no offense to you groomers out there, but I would need to know you _very well_ ... and then some ...). So I'm learning to groom Rain myself (and, having just done my first "groom" ... well ... I now know I can do this without hurting her --- yay!). Perhaps she'll look a little funky --- doesn't matter much to either of us ....

Values of humankind seem topsy-turvy to me sometimes ...


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

I believe if that had been my dog I would now be in jail.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

nu2poodles said:


> Horrible !!! Inexcusable !!!
> 
> I don't leave Rain with _anyone_ outside my own home. Even at the Vets, unless it's absolutely necessary, she stays under my constant observation. If the Vet assistant asks to take the dog back to have blood drawn, I either ask to go back with her or ask to have it done in the exam room where I can be present. I have never left her with a groomer, and would never do so unless I knew that groomer _very_ well (no offense to you groomers out there, but I would need to know you _very well_ ... and then some...)...


. None taken.  I realize there are lots of idiots out there who are either careless or cruel. I don't think this lady was intentionally cruel, she was careless and thoughtless which resulted in cruelty. 

MamaTiff, glad you were able to start your own business! That's awesome.  and yeah, you could be hurt by association if anything happened at your old salon. Not a fun thought!

My first thought after reading the article was "why is she still in business?!" I don't see how she could be...if she didn't get shut down by the city or whatever, she should have lost so much business that she would be forced to. If she was so careless as to allow that to happen, what other things happen there? Makes me shudder...I understand that little accidents happen (after all, we are working on living, moving creatures with sharp instruments, and many dogs haven't been conditioned to enjoy/tolerate grooming. ) but death or serious injuries shouldn't. If the dog is so horribly behaved that you are afraid of seriously cutting/killing it, STOP!! The dog is more important than the haircut, your pride, or money. 

I'm very thankful that I am a groomer...not only is it cheaper, but I have the ability to make sure nothing serious ever happens to my babies. Plus, I can work with them, daily if need be, on grooming behaviors that are inappropriate. It makes a huge difference in how my dogs act on the table! Trev falls asleep standing up when I scissor him!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I can't click on the links; I know they would give me nightmares. I do trust my vet and my groomer and don't stay to watch Swizzle get groomed and they have brought him back in the vet's office once. It is not a trust blindly given though. I checked them both out throughly. I also notice the demeanor of the dogs being groomed. They are relaxed - not stressed out at all. I have seen her use a muzzle on one dog. A rescue older toy. She had a little basket muzzle that she said was cooer and less restrictive to the dog. The dogs are hand dried. I don't understand how someone could leave their dog with someone they have not checked out. It is like leaving your child with a babysitter you just met. What a horrible way for those dogs to die.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I do have cage dryer in our shop. they are factory made and are in our view at all times. Used them for over 35 years, and never had a dog overheat. Do use room temp air or slightly warmer in winter. It's used only for 15 mins and only on occasional dogs that hate hand dryers on their faces, etc. I think in the wrong hands they can be dangerous...just like a car. because the speedometer goes to 110, it doesn't mean you drive that fast...lol


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

tintlet said:


> I do have cage dryer in our shop. they are factory made and are in our view at all times. Used them for over 35 years, and never had a dog overheat. Do use room temp air or slightly warmer in winter. It's used only for 15 mins and only on occasional dogs that hate hand dryers on their faces, etc. I think in the wrong hands they can be dangerous...just like a car. because the speedometer goes to 110, it doesn't mean you drive that fast...lol


 The shop I'm in has them as well, in fact all the shops I've been in did...however, none of them has any kind of heating element, the air they blow is the same temp as the air in the room. IMO, these kind don't really have any dangers when used with supervision and on dogs that don't have breathing issues. In fact, they are lifesavers when it comes to those dogs that don't tolerate hand drying.


----------



## Kloliver (Jan 17, 2012)

RileysMommy said:


> I believe if that had been my dog I would now be in jail.


Indeed.... & we'd be cell-mates!

My groomer uses one of those big square floor fans. One of my husband's last Spoos had a.... errrr....sensitive digestive tract, shall we say. The room was full to capacity, he was nervous, & _literally_ the ____ hit the fan! :ahhhhh:

A terrible incident &, sadly, not an isolated case so pls understand that I'm injecting a _little_ catharsis in an otherwise serious post educating others on a horrific act of neglect.


----------

